# Export / Import Silvia S14



## Majictoast (Sep 15, 2009)

hi, i decided ill buy the S14, i have intentions of bringing it back to america, because im military i have free shipping for the car. now what do i need to change on the japanese model to conform it to american standard? does any one know? 

what on the car needs to be replaced, or upgraded or just removed.. haha


----------

